# Simatic basic panels



## Torsten (18 Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit genannten Geräten. Gibt es Einschränkungen die über den begrenzten Funktionsumfang hinaus gehen? Es gibt glaub ich kein VBS, keine Bildbausteine und kein "setzeBitinVariable"?


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2008)

... und sehr wenige Power-Tags, und Rezepturen, die auf ein DinA8-Blatt passen 

(ich hab noch keines in der Hand gehalten)


----------



## Torsten (19 Dezember 2008)

Wieviel sind sehr wenig Powertags? Weniger als 500 ?


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2008)

warum schaut ihr euch denn nicht die infos an, die S bereit stellt 

http://www.automation.siemens.com/hmi/html_00/products/hardware/basic-panels/basic-panels.htm
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/31032678

z.B.:für KTP400 Basic,KTP600 Basic max 128 Variablen
für KTP1000 Basic,TP1500 Basic max 256 Variablen

oder auch: max 50 Bilder

oder auch: max 5 Rezepturen mit 20 Elementen und 20 Datensätzen á Rezeptur


----------



## johnij (19 Dezember 2008)

Torsten schrieb:


> Wieviel sind sehr wenig Powertags? Weniger als 500 ?


 

```
[LEFT][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][SIZE=1][SIZE=3]KTP400 Basic, KTP600 Basic -->128 Variablen[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][/LEFT]
 
[LEFT][SIZE=1][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][SIZE=1][SIZE=3]KTP1000 Basic,TP1500 Basic-->256 Variablen[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][/LEFT]
 
[SIZE=1][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][SIZE=1][SIZE=3]Rezepturen: Anzahl 5[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=1][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][SIZE=1][SIZE=3]Elemente pro Rezeptur: Anzahl 20[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=1][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][FONT=ArialUnicodeMS][SIZE=3]Datensätze pro Rezeptur: Anzahl 20[/SIZE][/FONT]
 
[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE]
```



Nachtrag: 4L war schneller


----------



## Torsten (19 Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank die Herren, also ohne Rezepturen hätte ich leben können aber mit 256 tags ist das Gerät für das was ich damit vor gehabt hätte ungeeignet. 

frohes Fest


----------



## Sinix (7 Dezember 2009)

Hab mich sehr über KTP1000 DP geärgert. :sw2:
Nicht nur die wenigen Powertags, auch die Funktionen sind minimiert. 

Z.B. beim Kopieren von anderen Panels kann es passieren, dass plötzlich eine Dynamisierung nicht mehr funktioniert, weil bei Sichtbarkeit die Bit-Auswahl deaktiviert wird und der Integer auf default "0" bis "0" steht. Es gibt aber beim Generieren keine Warnung. 

Ein Routing von S7-Ethernet auf ein DP-Basic-Panel funktioniert nicht (obwohl im Netpro unter Eigenschaften "Routing" eingetragen und in WinCC flex anwählbar ist).

Eine sinnvolle Datums- und Uhrzeitanzeige ist nur durch Synchronisation über die SPS möglich, da keine Pufferbatterie integriert ist. 

Der Meldeindikator lässt sich nicht verschieben.

Für ein Color-Panel lässt die Farbgebung sehr zu wünschen übrig. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt hier nicht.
MfG


----------



## Lars Weiß (7 Dezember 2009)

Gibt keine Tranparente Farbe ... hat mich etwas geärgert


----------



## Sinix (31 März 2010)

*Nochmal frage zu ktp*

Hallo,

bräuchte mal Erfahrungswerte/Infos zu:

KTP1000 habe mehr als 400 Meldungen projektiert und bisher noch keine vermisst, in Produktbeschreibung steht 200 Meldungen.

Beim KTP600 habe ich gerade ne Rezeptur mit ca. 30 Elementen angelegt und ohne Fehler generiert und werden auch im Simulator angezeigt, in Produktbeschreibung steht nur 20 möglich. 

 

WinCCflex2008 Sp1 + S7 v5.4 Sp5


----------



## Carsten77 (12 November 2011)

Hallo, 
ich bin mit dem KTP1000 auch auf die Nase gefallen.
Deshalb möchte ich es hier nieder schreiben was mir aufgefallen ist. Vielleicht hilft es jemandem weiter.

- Rezepturen -> keine erweiterte Ansicht möglich. Auch Rezept oder Datensatzname ist  nicht darstellbar. Sher kleine Speicher für Datensätze. Kann mit 11 Zutaten nur 9 Datensätze speichern. Speicher nicht erweiterbar.

- Textlisten -> keine Variablen in den Darstellungstext einfügbar.

- Meldefenster -> auch nur einfache Ansicht möglich. Dadurch kein vernünftiger Quittierbutton oder ähnliches.

- Bedienbarkeit von Buttons ist auch nicht einstellbar.

Das sind die Sachen die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## IBFS (12 November 2011)

Carsten77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin mit dem KTP1000 auch auf die Nase gefallen.



Solche BASIC Panel lassen sich doch im WinCC Flex oder Wincc V11 simulieren .. oder etwa nicht?

Wenn dem so ist, dann wäre es schlau VOR einem Großeinkauf eine vernünftige
Evaluierung zu machen. Außerdem sind die Dokumente auf der SIEMENS-Homepage
wirklich sehr gut erreichbar. 

Man sollte von einem LUPO nicht erwarten, das dort ein 6-Zylinder-Motor eingebaut ist. 

Frank


----------



## MSB (12 November 2011)

Die Basic-Panels sind halt billigst-Geräte,
wer mehr zu ähnlichen Preisen will, bekommt das sicher nicht bei Siemens.

Ich hatte letztens mein "erstes" KTP600 mit TIA 11 an einer S7-1200,
bis auf die finde ich umständliche Projektierung in TIA, und künstliche, nicht nachvollziehbare
Funktionseinschränkungen beim Arbeiten mit TIA (die mich wirklich angekotzt haben), wäre mir jetzt nichts besonders negativ aufgefallen.
(keine vernünftige Möglichkeit Variablen "sinnvoll" anzulegen (Import-Button ist ausgegraut), keine Möglichkeit mit Suchen/Ersetzen Tags in Elementen zu ändern ...)

Kurzum, für die Definition "Basic" sind die Teile sicherlich ausreichend, wer mehr will, muss halt in TP/OP177 oder besser noch MP277/377 oder die neuen Comfort-Panels investieren,
wobei ich mir über die o.g. Einschränkungen von TIA bezüglich der Comfort-Panels nicht wirklich im klaren bin.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Carsten77 (12 November 2011)

Klar, wenn man die Zeit bekommt sich einfach mal hin zu setzten um ein Display zu testen auf Anforderungen die man zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht wissen kann, dann geb ich dir Recht. so ist das im Sondermaschinenbau, da hat man nun mal nie die gleiche Anforderung. Aber vielleicht kommst du ja aus der Serie...
Wer redet von einem Großeinkauf? Vielleicht ist für eine kleine Firma schon eins von den Teilen viel Geld?
Richtig, die Dokumente sind sehr gut erreichbar, nur stehen die Sachen die ich hier nieder schrieb so nicht da drin. Kann es ja mal suchen in den gut erreichbaren Doku's.
Nein, ich erwarte auch keine riesen Sachen wenn ich ein Basic Panel kaufe, nur erwarte ich, dass da nicht allgemein drin steht das Rezepturen, Textlisten, Meldefenster etc. in irgendwelchen Mengen zur Verfügung stehen, sondern da darf man dann gerne auch dazu schreiben, dass diese nur in einfache Ansicht oder eben beschränkt zur Verfügung stehen. Und dann nehm ich mir auch gerne mal die Zeit in einer Simu zu schauen was die Einschränkungen sind. 

Aber eigentlich ist mir völlig egal was du da schreibst, ich will nur anderen die hier im Forum lesen bekannt machen welche Einschränkungen es gibt damit andere nicht die gleiche Mühe haben wie ich es hatte!

Grüße Carsten


----------



## IBFS (12 November 2011)

Carsten77 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist mir völlig egal was du da schreibst, ich will nur anderen die hier im Forum lesen bekannt machen welche Einschränkungen es gibt damit andere nicht die gleiche Mühe haben wie ich es hatte!



Suchzeit 2 Sekunden Siemens Homepage:  http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/40227286

aus dem XLS-File geht hervor, dass es nur die "Rezepturanzeige einfach" gibt. Ich glaube nicht, das du dieses XLS kennst.

Bevor ich neue SIEMENS-Komponenten kaufe, schaue ich immer auch deren HP.
Das mache ich schon aus dem Grund, das ich anhand der FAQs sehe, ob die
IBN einfach oder schwieriger werden kann oder ob es Versionskonflikte gibt.

--

Selbst wenn ich nur 300 Euro ausgebe, überlege ich, ob das gefundene Geräte meinen Anforderungen entspricht.

Gerade bei Panels muss man diese nicht schon am Anfang des Projektes kaufen, weil man das Geld ja bis zur
ersten Zwischenrechnung oder Endrechnung vorschießen muss. die Simulation auf dem Projektierrechner reicht
zu Beginn völlig aus.  


Frank


----------



## logo78 (31 August 2012)

...einer ne Idee, ob man bei den Basic Panels (e.g. ktp1000) die verschiedenen Meldungen/Meldegruppen/Meldeklassen irgendwie farbig hinterlegen kann?
_
Meldeklasse:Warnungen=Gelb, Meldeklasse:Störungen=Rot, Meldeklasse:Info=Blau,etc..

_Edit:
Bei den HMI-Meldungen, gibt es dann nochmal zusätzliche Tabs/Registerkarten.
http://i.minus.com/ixkKJHZpJtTUw.png


----------

